

The era of holographic computing is here - sunasra
http://www.microsoft.com/microsoft-hololens/en-us

======
jennings223
I seriously wonder if it could achieve the rendering quality/usefulness as it
advertised. The combination of portability/3d performance/battery
life/comfortability usually doesn't produce good results. Google didn't solve
this. What should I expect from Microsoft?

------
gcb0
* requires bulky glass.

